# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Moda e fundit.Stilet dhe menyra e te veshurit ne ditet e sotme!

## AuGuSt_

Nje teme kushtuyar atyre qe duan te jene sa me shume "Trendy"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AuGuSt_

Ngjyra ime e preferua ne Vere eshte e bardha dhe bluja dhe natyrisht veshje sportive e kombinuar me ate klasike.Ne pergjithesi eshte veshja klasike qe me terheq me shume ndoshta ka te beje me karakterin e njeriut dhe sic thone veshja e ben njeriun dh plot aresye te tjera qe mund te jene mardheniet ne pune. per me teper shikoni shijen time te ilustuar   :i qetë:

----------


## AuGuSt_

shikoni kete   :xhemla:

----------


## AuGuSt_

hehehehe parfumi Bvlgari   :sarkastik:

----------


## AuGuSt_

Syzet e preferuara   :i qetë:

----------


## GoDDeSS

veshja sportive tek djemte eshte shume e mire fare keto kohe

----------


## Leila

Ne fakt, kete vit moda nuk eshte e rrepte. Na lejon te luajme me stile klasike, dhe te jemi shume feminine. Ka ardhur dhe nje kohe ku ne vertete mund te veshim ngjyrat tona te preferuara. Dikur, ne na pelqente roza, por rralle here e vishnim. Na pelqente e verdha, por edhe ate me rezerva. Keshtu qe detyroheshim te na pelqenin ngjyrat e "pranueshme" si e zeza, bluja, e kuqja. Kur doli ngjyra e bardhe ne mode (2002-2003), ajo hapi deren per ngjyrat e tjera te celeta qe vijuan.

Ofrohen me shume opcione me takat dhe cizmet, pasi i bejne edhe me take te ulet. (Para 2-3 vitesh, ne donim taken me te larte qe mund te gjeje.) Kepucet kishin qene me ngjyra te erreta, por tashme i gjen ne cfaredo ngjyre te duash. Mua gjithnje me ka pelqyer fustani i zi me taka ngjyre te cmendur, si e verdhe, psh.. Majat rrumbullake prej viteve '50 u kthyen ne nje kohe qe na nevojiteshin shume. Iken ditet kur mezi vraponim me takat me majat 1 meter te gjate.

Fundet zakonisht po vijne ne prerje si tulip (i ngushte tek beli, i gjere me poshte), prerje te drejte apo pencil skirt (vjen i gjithi i drejte nga beli deri tek gjunjet), dhe A-lines (qe kane formen A, dhe zgjerohen deri tek gjunjet).

Cantat tani na ofrohen me te medhaja dhe me me variety qe te zgjedhim canten IT: canta qe na ndihmon, jo qe na irriton (trust me, kam patur canta qe me irritonin, vetem kur i shikoja). Dikur kishim opcionin e cantave te vogla, ose cantat e viteve '96-'98 (kurre s'me pelqyen ato vite te zymta dhe oppressive te modes. Nuk dija cfare te vishja atehere.)

Gjeja me e bukur kete vit eshte se floku me volum dhe me onde eshte shume i dashur. Balluket e renda, gjithashtu (balluket te rinojne... mua, anyway).

----------


## Mina

Ne ditet e sotme moda eshte me shume zhveshur sesa veshur. Kushdo qe vjen nga jashte ka te vetmen pershtypje qe ketu ka shume degjenerim. Eshte nje Trendy pa limit.

----------


## Leila

Nuk e quaj "trendy" cfare veshin ato vajza, Mina. I quaj "trashy." Megjithese edhe ketu plasen fundet super te shkurtra.

Kepucet jane me shume se sa thjesht kepuce. Egjiptianet dhe Romaket e lashte vizatonin fytyrat e armiqve te tyre tek shputa e kepuceve, qe literally te "shkelnin" mbi ta. Takat e ngrejne femren ne nje piedestal, krijojne nje distance prej realitetit dhe kjo thjesht ndez fantazi te palejueshme. Shembulli i meposhtem, e drejton kycin e kembes, qe ne disa lloj kafshesh eshte nje shenje biologjike e te qenit ne dispozicion seksualisht. 


Kepucet e Turqve kane majen perpjete tek gishtat, pa asnje arsye. Dikur maja e gjate e kepuceve ishte si nje njesi matese per pasurine e atij qe i vishte. Nqs i vini re, Turqit i vishnin kepucet si shapka, per t'i hequr/veshur sa me lehte kur hynin neper xhamia (nuk lejohet te mbash kepucet kur falesh).

Po shoh kete sezon kepuce me taka me ca si qendisje sic benin dikur kinezet kepucet e tyre. Ato i qendisnin kepucet kudo, madje edhe poshte aty tek shputa e kembes, pasi kepucet e tyre nuk ishin per ecje. Rralle here i shikonin kepucet e tyre femrat kineze, pervec se kur nenat ua zgjidhnin fashot, u lanin kembet, dhe ua lidhnin serish akoma me forte per t'i futur ne kepuce akoma me te vogla. Vetem kur martoheshin, burri mund t'ua hiqte fashot si forme foreplay (perkthejeni nqs mundeni) dhe i perdorte per rituale... tip-S&M, apo skllaverie (e lidhin tek krevati   :buzeqeshje:  ).

Kepucet e tyre i quajme "Lotus shoes." Kur martoheshin femrat, u vishnin "Lotus shoes" me qendisje skenash erotike, per te udhezuar nusen e virgjer.

Me poshte: Lotus shoes.


Parashikoj, me sakte shpresoj, me shume variante takash ne te ardhmen.
Me poshte: Taka piramide e permbysur, te cilen po e shoh shpesh keto kohet e fundit.


Me poshte: Marabou mules.
Marabou mules jane kepuce qe hiqen e vishen shpejte, shume fine pasi vishen vetem ne... bouduoir.  :shkelje syri: 
Per Francezet, keto shapka te lirshme simbolizonin nje femer te... teeee... s'gjej menyre si te them, "loose," e shthurur.


Ne vitet '40-'50, takat nuk i lejonin neper disa ndertesa, apo neper aeroplane pasi taka njiheshe qe mund te shponte vendet delikate, sepse gjithe pesha e femres binte tek fundi i takave, nje siperfaqe shume e vogel. Megjithate femrat i vishnin. Takat zejne vendin e pare tek lista e pajisjeve seksi. Per me shume, klikoni ketu.

Takat ISHIN ne forme "gjilpere" (Vivier's The "Needle"), por tashme po behen akoma me te preferuara takat si platforme ne forme presje (Vivier's The "Comma"). Taka nuk ndahet nga kepuca, dhe eshte akoma me e futur (pra, gjithe fuqia e peshes se femres qe bie tek maja e takes, bie vertikalisht jo poshte thembres, por tek harku i shputes se kembes). Shikoni foton e bashkangjitur per te pare taken.

Me poshte: Takat "presje." Kepucet e sezonit.
Vini re tek te parat rripin rrotull kycit te kembes. Ky rrip u krijua si model ne vitet '20. Simbolizon S&M, ne nje menyre, ose femren qe e vesh ate si te ishte nje cmim qe ia vlen ta mbash te lidhur (under lock and key). Gjithashtu, simbolizon dicka te mbyllyr/lidhur dhe premtimin qe dikush do e cliroje.

----------


## Leila

Nqs klikoni ketu, do shikoni disa kepuce interesante, si edhe disa Mary Janes, Lolita e kepuceve. Personalisht, mua me pelqejne keto. Kur isha e vogel kisha nje pale Mary Janes te kuqe.

----------


## AuGuSt_

Fotoja ime   :uahaha:  pa fotoshop nuk ben dot asgje

----------


## friendlyboy1

Moda varet me shum nga vendi i punes, klima dhe mosha. Pershembull femijet nen 18 vjec dhe preferojn te jen trendy dhe te vishen me stilet me te fundit te abercrombies, AE dhe hilfiger. Studentat veshin cdo gje qe i ben dhe nuk kushton shtrenjt, njerzit e biznesit e kan de detyrushme te veshin kostume, njerzit qe punojn ne fabrika apo ndertim nuk i nderrojn shpesh rrobat sepse prishen shum shpejt keshtu qe cdo gje e thjesht, e leht per tu veshur shkon. Per veshje te perditshme ne kohen e lir jan ber shum ne mod fleeces qe jan te punuara me materiale sintetike, shembulli me i mir per kete esht eastern mountain qe ka dhe cmime stratosferike.

----------


## StormAngel

Çfarë propozojnë sfilatat e emrave më të mirë të modës në Milano për vjeshtën që është në prag dhe dimrin që po afrohet? Nga Armani tek Ferre, Versace e Roberto Cavalli, ja si e kanë veshur stilistët më të njohur gruan për sezonin e ri 

MODA Vjeshtë-Dimër 2004-2005


Belina Budini

Jo ngjyrave në vjeshtë dhe dimër

Giorgio Armani 
Një grua ekscentrike
Giorgio Armani u thotë lamtumirë linjave të pastra, prerjeve të rregullta, minimalizmit: për vjeshtë-dimër 2004-2005 ai ka krijuar gruan ekscentrike. Format kanë pushtuar veshjet, pantallonat dhe kapotat e sfilatës së tij; lulet e mëdha të stilizuara mbushin me atmosferë ngjyrash të errëta pëlhurat e veshjeve të tij; jakat super të kuruara, dyshe ose treshe, me kapuç plus shall si elementi dekorativ strukturor. Gruaja e vjeshtës dhe dimrit të Armanit është e ekzagjeruar, ekscentrike. Kryesisht në bezhë dhe të zezë. 

La Perla 
Bëhuni vajza të mbrapshta!
La Perla kërkon të veshë vajzat e këqia sipas stilit të viteve 70, sensuale dhe të mbrapshtë. Këtë e bën duke përdorur transparencën dhe veshjet e tylta e intime, mëndafshin, shifonin e lehtë, pendë të vogla dhe pëlhura të rrëshqitshme e të buta si për të bërë dashuri. Për ti mbuluar (ose zbuluar) intimot ka ideuar veshje në version seksi të reduktuara në minimumin e mundshëm dhe që pak vend i lënë fantazisë. E zezë është edhe linja vjeshtë-dimër e La Perla. 

Fendi 
Vetëm peliçe
Kur thua Fendi thua peliçe: dhe këtë Karl Lagerfekd e di. Peliçe të hedhura shpatullave, të varura në krahë, të veshura si mantel, që valëviten nga pas si bisht. Në të gjitha përpunimet e mundshme, të kombinuara me triko, lëkurë, veshje me luspa të arta... Nën to këmisha dhe pantallona me logon dy F. Funde me shtat aq të shkurtër sa lënë të duket getën, trupore me rripa lëkure të veshura me prarim të argjendtë dhe bluza me mëngë të lidhura me byzylykë. 

Gianfranco Ferré 
Jo thjesht sportive 
City sport dhe urban glam është tendenca vjeshtë-dimër që ka zbuluar për femrat Gianfranco Ferré: çdo veshje duket e zhbërë dhe e bërë, e çakërdisur dhe vithisur për të ndërtuar një joshje atletike që mbështetet në materialet elastike. Por nuk mungojnë as jelekët nën xhaketa, xhupat dhe pantallonat strech, xhupat me materiale të zbardhura dhe lëkurë të kthyer mbrapsht me anët prej tyli. Por mos e quani një modë sportive! Nuk është e tillë.

Versace e Versus 
Rebelim dhe sensualitet
Gruaja-vogëlushe e Versus është më e lehtë, diellore dhe e shkujdesur në të përditshmen, me një grafikë shkollare në veshje, me mini xhaketa dhe maksi kapota, funde të shkurtra, madje edhe me lule. Gruaja e Versaces zbulon në të kundërt që punk dhe glamour mund të shkojnë bashkë: një çikëz rebelim dhe një dozë e vogël sensualitet dhe ja ku kemi një garderobë origjinale me të verdhë e të zezë, zebratura dhe prerje strategjike. 

Just Cavalli 
Rock& Fashion
Gruaja e Just Cavalli mban ritmin dhe jo vetëm atë të muzikës: ajo vesh një rock & fashion të vërtetë. Prerje si me çekiç dhe materiale të forta. Nuk kalon pa u vënë re falë gjatësisë së reduktuar të fundeve dhe formave të xhaketave me stil të përzier si për ironi ndaj babydoll-ëve të ditës. Në ndihmë për të rënë në sy i vjen edhe seksapili që krijon me minipulovrat si gjimbajtëse. Stili i Just Cavalli vallëzon me bustierët, me stampat tatoo dhe mantelet leopard. 

Roberto Cavalli 
Femër fatale si për buduar
Femme fatale e fillimshekullit, gruaja e Roberto Cavalli jeton në atmosferën dekadente dhe fashinante të buduarëve. Nuk është më një divë hollivudiane, por një krijesë misterioze dhe sensuale, e prekur nga një romanticizëm i çmendur. Jeton natën më shumë sesa ditën. Nuk i ndan pantallonat e praruar, rrobat e dhomës të stolisura me rubin dhe smerald, peliçet sensuale, veshjet me vello të lehtë dhe me shi pikëlash të argjendta, veshjet sirenë me dritarëza rubini, veshjet-zog gjithë pendë. Flokët e gufuar dhe me onde. Ngjyrat, kryesisht të errëta. 

Extè 
Bond women, gruaja agjente
Mbretëreshë e natës dhe e ditës, gruaja-agjente e dizenjuar nga Sergio Ciucci për Extè ia transmeton lëvizjen e saj të vazhdueshme vallëzuese edhe veshjeve që mban. Për modernen Bond spy ka edhe minifund me dritarëza lulesh dhe xhupa me kapuçë maxi, xhaketa të shtrënguara vallëzimi të shoqëruara me bareta trekëndore dhe të zeza; veshje super të lehta të lidhura me bretela të shndritshme dhe bustierë. 

Rocco Barocco 
Grua e ftohtë si metal
Është një grua metalike ajo që ka krijuar në version sexy punk Rocco Barocco: është e çmuar, me kashmir të pastër në palltot e shtuara me pellush; është e shndritshme, me ar, bronz, argjend të pikuar në tyl, muselinë dhe mëndafsh në sajë të një teknike artizanale. Është e pasur, e shkëlqyer, është farfuritëse me ndonjë piercing diamanti tek-tuk. Flokët e gjatë, të ngritur dhe të ngrirë në pjesën e sipërme në formë kupole jo të ekzagjeruar dhe të llakuar fort. 

Max Mara 
Elegancë retrospektive
Shumë gjëra flasin për vitet 50-60 në garderobën e Max Mara: kapotat, ushtarake dhe shik ose me jakë të ngritur, pulovra me rombe dhe gërsheta si efekt i veriut të thellë, por e thyer nga vija të vogla; veshjet e mbrëmjes të mbushur me kristalë të shndritshëm dhe të hapur herë pas here me dritare të thella në kurriz, bretela të lidhura me gjimbajtëset, stil seksi alla amerikan. Elegancë dhe ngjyra të tilla si blu, gështenjë dhe jeshile-kaki. 

Laura Biagiotti 
Grua me vezullim joshës 
Belle Epoque dhe Moulin Rouge janë skena e koleksionit të Laura Biagiotti. Mes fustaneve të gjata e maksifundeve me mini-pala, mes manteleve farfuritës dhe pëlhurave të gjata del siguria e një gruaje që di të mbajë veshjen e duhur nga mbrëmja në darkë: dopiofustan kashmiri, peliçe, mantel kashmiri i punuar rrëmujë, kapotë e mbërthyer hijshëm deri tek qafa, veshje sirene që në çdo çap hapet si një freskore vallëzuese. 

Paola Frani 
Thjesht grua
Ecën me lehtësi dhe pafajësi, duke u endur edhe në spektrin shik, gruaja e krijuar nga Paola Frani. E pëlqen frymën rinore dhe vishet me fundpantallon dhe maksikapardinë leshi të trashë, e do natyrën dhe vishet me ngjyra botanike me aplikacione lulesh. E do edhe të ngrohtin e nuk heq dorë nga peliçja. E do natën dhe nuk ka lënë pa futur në garderobë edhe veshje lingerie gjysmë të dukshme.

----------


## FЯODO

Stilistet me te njohur ne bote duhen respektuar jo thjeshte se sjellin te rene ne treg por sepse i paraqesin publikut imazhin e tyre te veshjes me moderne , komode dhe terheqese.
Te marrim rastin e Tommy Hilfiger qe per mendimin tim ka stil shume te mire persa i perket pantallonave.
Vetem Aleksander Julian ben panatllona me te mira se Hilfiger per mendimin tim.
Stili i Hilfiger eshte i tille qe cdo gje qe vesh ti pershtatet trupit , te duket e ngushte por ne veshje eshte e lirshme.
Pantallonat per mendimin tim nuk duhet te jene te gjera , pak me te lirshme se ato qe veshin femrat por nuk duhet te kete shume dallim.
Pantallonat e gjera nuk sjellin asgje ne dukje , thjeshte mbulojne pjeset negative te trupit te atyre qe jane mbipeshe.
Aq qejf sa kemi ne te shohim kembet e nje femre ose me mire te them formen e tyre ne pantallonat e ngushta qe ato veshin aq qejf kane edhe femrat te shohin formen e kembeve te mashkullit por jo ne te njejten pikpamje.
Nuk kerkojme te imitojme Gerard Depardeu :ngerdheshje:

----------

